# Trendy places to go out in Dubai



## joost (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi,

This Thursday I am travelling to Dubai to spent the weekend. I would like to know what would be the nicest, coolest most trendy bar/club/lounge to go to?

Thanks
J.


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

Jockeys’ the clientele are really friendly ;-)


----------



## Tristan2011 (Apr 28, 2012)

I am flying out this Friday also. Any decent bars/clubs to visit while I am in Dubai.


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

Time out Dubai


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

Jambase in Madinat is supposed to be nice.. but I am not cool enough so I haven't been there yet


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

joost said:


> Hi,
> 
> This Thursday I am travelling to Dubai to spent the weekend. I would like to know what would be the nicest, coolest most trendy bar/club/lounge to go to?
> 
> ...



Is this a real question? Nicest and 'trendiest' are not the same places at all. If you want uber-trendy and don't mind it being full of pretentious wannabes then go to the Cavalli Club. 

Dubai is full of bars, sadly many of them full of people who only care what they look like, being seen and what they perceive as being cool, which ironically makes then really rather uncool....


----------



## Ohio State Sucks (Jun 12, 2012)

Dubai specializes in gaudy conspicuous leisure activities--especially nightlife. Go to Timeout Dubai and take your pick. Some of my friends took me to this club, Crystal by People, that place may be what you're looking for--if the gaudy door lady and her minions lets you enter


----------



## TandA (Jun 24, 2012)

I concur with Engineer, Jockeys has the friendliest clientele ever.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Jules bar, equally friendly but a lot prettier! Lol 
Cool and trendy? Almost any of the 5 star hotel will have somewhere nice to be seen and there are the regular hang outs like Barasti and the Bhuda bar in the Marina. Best bet google ladies nights in Dubai and at least you'll end up somewhere that's not a sausage fest.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Jules bar, equally friendly but a lot prettier! Lol
> Cool and trendy? Almost any of the 5 star hotel will have somewhere nice to be seen and there are the regular hang outs like Barasti and the Bhuda bar in the Marina. Best bet google ladies nights in Dubai and at least you'll end up somewhere that's not a sausage fest.


Jules Bar is only one step removed from the bar in Star Wars!


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

[quoteJules Bar is only one step removed from the bar in Star Wars! 
][/quote]

A bit like Jockeys then


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Jockeys IS the bar in Star Wars!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

This photo was taken only last week!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I think I see Toon at the back! Lol


----------

